# Italy in June with my dog



## miranda (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi
We're hoping to tour around Italy in June with our Jack Russel, I'm looking for some dog friendly attractions & would like to visit and buy some items direct from the producers, obviously wine plus some parmasan, parma ham and hopefully somewhere that produces limonchella, (can't spell it but my husband has no problem drinking it!) does anyone have any ideas? 
thanks, Miranda


----------

